# [RISOLTO] Problema aggiornamento

## stifler83

Ciao ragazzi aggiornando mi sono trovato davanti questo problema:

```
emerge -uNDpv @world                                                                                                                                                                                                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=kde-base/kwin-4.9.1:4[aqua=]" has unmet requirements.

- kde-base/kwin-4.9.1::gentoo USE="(multilib) (-aqua) -debug -gles -opengl"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    !opengl? ( gles ) !gles? ( opengl )

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.9.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument]) 
```

Idee su come risolvere?  :Smile: Last edited by stifler83 on Thu Sep 06, 2012 5:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Zizo

Il pacchetto "kde-base/kwin-4.9.1" richiede come USE flag "opengl" o "gles". Abilita una delle due e procedi con l'installazione.

----------

## ago

Per spiegare meglio:

```
The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: 

    !opengl? ( gles ) !gles? ( opengl ) 
```

Se tu non hai opengl attivo devi avere gles attivo.

Se tu non hai gles attivo devi avere openg attivo.

In sostanza, il programma per funzionare necessita di almeno una delle 2 USE.

----------

## stifler83

risolto proprio come avete detto  :Wink: 

----------

